# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Liquid stane

## KennyJ

Any thoughts on the liquid stane aromasin  from RUI? (Quality and pricing)

----------

